

Ask HN: How would you make travel sites better? - frequentflyeru

I travel over a 100k miles a year for work and have a lot of down time sitting at airports and on the plane with no wifi, so I thought I&#x27;d start a new travel related side project that I only work on while I&#x27;m at an airport or on a plane (20 hours a week or so).<p>I want to build something that will actually benefit travellers and not just myself, so I&#x27;d love to know any pain points you have or any features you wish existed when you are planning your trips. I&#x27;m open to any and all ideas.
======
Someone1234
Single point WiFi database. List of networks, their cost, what services they
allow you onto (HTTP, any TCP, VPN, etc), their speed, et al. Have it be
filterable, so if I am sitting in airport X then I can look for "WiFi which
supports VPN tunneling."

Just like Amazon's product catalogue but with WiFi networks.

------
walterbell
Day planning that is aware of open & closing times, with on the fly schedule
adjustments. E.g. behind schedule after visiting A, traffic prevents visiting
B, too early to visit C, find alternate D that is worthwhile, open and
reachable from A.

------
curiousCoffee
Flexibility. I always start using travel sites but their formats are always so
rigid that I'm forced to change the way I do things or I am forced to stop
using it.

I always go back to excel.

